

Discussion about merging Go frontend into GCC - pufuwozu
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2010-10/msg00342.html

======
maximilian
Is this a result of the refactoring of gcc for >4.5 such that it supports a
more plugin style/modular architecture?

It would seem that targeting gcc's intermediate representation and using its
optimizers and backend would be a powerful paradigm for a language creator.
I'm using LLVM for this in my own hobby project, but it'd be interesting to
see how I could also use gcc instead.

~~~
nimrody
No. It's a result of Ian Taylor being part of the Go team and the gcc team.

To the best of my knowledge, the gccgo frontend is not written as a gcc
plugin.

